# Chorizo-Filled Dates in Bacon



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Chorizo-Filled Dates in Bacon

1 chorizo sausage (about 2 ounces)
12 pitted dried dates
3 slices bacon, cut into quarters crosswise
Oil, for frying
Flour, for dusting
1 egg, lightly beaten with 1 teaspoon water


Cut off ends of the chorizo and slice the sausage crosswise into 3 equal pieces, about 3/4 inch each in length (remove the skin if tough). Cut each of these pieces in half lengthwise and in half again, to make a total of 12 "sticks." (If your chorizo is thick, these pieces may be too large for the dates, in which case cut in half again.)

Insert each chorizo piece into a date and close the date around it. Wrap a strip of bacon around each date. Secure, if necessary, with a toothpick. (May be prepared ahead.)

Place the wrapped dates in a skillet with the seam side of the bacon down and saute until the bacon is golden. Turn and brown on the other side.

Drain on paper towels.

You may now serve the dates, or proceed to coat and fry them.

If you are continuing, this step may also be done in advance. Wipe out the skillet, then heat the oil at least 1/2-inch deep to about 380 degrees F. Dust the dates with flour, then dip them into the egg and immediately into the hot oil.

Fry until golden, turning once. Or, better, use a deep-fryer. Drain and serve right away.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, everything is being stuffed in dates.  

I saw 2 cooking shows today with one having walnuts stuffed in dates and wrapped in bacon and baked.  The other one had pineapple stuffed in dates and wrapped in bacon and rolled in cajun seasoning and broiled.


----------

